

Show HN: Ncurses multifile IDE-style code editor - marssaxman
http://www.github.com/marssaxman/ozette/

======
irunbackwards
Awesome! How do I toggle between file browser and the editor?

~~~
marssaxman
Thanks! You can flip between tabs using control-left-arrow and control-right-
arrow. The browser is always the leftmost tab.

